# Help with Bass Fishing



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Went fishing this morning at griggs and got skunked. Is there any secret to fishing these lakes in ohio? I'm from Califorina and that syle of fishing doesn't seem to work for me here. I used pumkin seed, and motor oil colors on some plastic worms, white spinner bait, craw color crank bait, and a rattle trap. Please HELP  

Thanks again all for your help.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't give up yet. With the high water and rain we've had conditions are tough. Griggs is a good place to fish and will get better when this all passes. I fish both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy lots and there are some great bass, saugeye, carp and white bass at both places. Keep going and you'll do just fine. The choices you made we're a good one. Those baits will catch fish.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Like Indicated Previously, Don't Give Up Try Different Colors Depending On Water Clarity. In Muddy Water Try Chart, Chart/white, Black On Spinnerbaits, Junebug, Black, Black/blue For Soft Plastics. Also Use Rattle-trap Type Baits Because The Rattles Will Attract Bass To The Bait Also, Try Buzzbaits Or Other Top Water Baits.
In Clear Water Keep Using White And The Natural Colors Like Shad And Crawfish Colors. Keep Your Head Up Remember Confidence Is The Key. We Have All Gone Through This It Will Get Better, Hope This Helps, Good Luck And Good Fishing.

Tom


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

What parts of Griggs is good for fishing? My wife and I may go out this evening if it doesn't rain. Where do you recommend trying at?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jared...it all depends on the conditions. I've caught em just about everywhere on Griggs at one time or another, but with changing conditions and all the rain, it can make it very erratic. As a general rule, when the water is high/muddy like it is now, the fish will hold tight to structure. They should be shallow, and in the thick stuff.


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Anyone want to go out sometime and teach me


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell ya what...A buddy of mine asked me to take him out this Thursday. He's notorious for cancelling at the last minute, and if he does I'll have an open seat. Regardless, you can brings yours and follow us around if you'd like. Just keep in mind, I've had awesome days on Griggs, and not so awesome days on Griggs. All I can promise is that I'll do my best to put you on them.


----------



## jaredj (May 28, 2004)

Sounds good, I'll sure try and be out there Thursday but it will be in the afternoon. Have to work  

If your buddy cancels, I'll be happy to go with ya!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My two favorite worm colors are June Bug and Red Shad. Keep on working bud, you'll figure them bass out!

Carl


----------

